# What does it mean?



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I am newto this cockatiel stuff and wondered what close rung means? 
:blush:


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

"Closed rung" is the term used to describe a bird that has a "closed" leg ring fitted. This type of ring is slipped over the toes of the bird whilst it is still very young and as the leg grows the ring can no longer be removed.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

cookie232 said:


> "Closed rung" is the term used to describe a bird that has a "closed" leg ring fitted. This type of ring is slipped over the toes of the bird whilst it is still very young and as the leg grows the ring can no longer be removed.


Thank you so much


----------

